# rear brakes



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Just a guess, if you were to buy that kit and some mounting brackets for the calipers that are OEM for the cruze, you could probably just screw everything together and go.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

That's what I was ultimately thinking. Pricing it through gm parts direct is a pita, but doable. It says the hub mount is different though.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

A lot of sonic guys have had nothing but issues with that kit. 

First which rear tear end do you have on your Cruze?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Its a 2013 Lt rs. I know that there were two different axles used on that. Don't know what I have outside of that.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

My two cents is that you're not going to gain anything for the cost. Put the money towards other mods, or send the money to me so I can.....


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Well you need a zlink to do it.. I did mine for cheap yours could be more matters on how you get the parts


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I believe I read some discussion before that you can convert to rear disk by using parts from a rear disk equipped cruze. May want to check into that rather than spending money on a aftermarket kit.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Sneaker. I do have the z link. What did your conversion entail?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I Posted what's needed a month or so ago a few threads down.

Rotors 
calipers (I have a set for sell $100 with lines and pads) 
brake lines 
backing plate 
backing mount 
cables 
Brake pads 
caliper bolts


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> I Posted what's needed a month or so ago a few threads down.
> 
> Rotors
> calipers (I have a set for sell $100 with lines and pads)
> ...


Is that for people who don't have the Z Link axle or for people who do?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Clausses said:


> Is that for people who don't have the Z Link axle or for people who do?


Read my other post


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

That's what I had priced out some time ago. All o.e. ended up in the 6-700 range.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> That's what I had priced out some time ago. All o.e. ended up in the 6-700 range.



Yea if you buy all new dealer parts it's in the high 700s you can buy a rear end for around 4 or less or find a part out like I did


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay. I might have to holler at lkq sometime and have one shipped to my shop.


I should say after I get other things straightened out.

I almost did this some time ago, but then something surfaced about that not even working for some crazy reason.


----------

